# Want to upgrade old PC. (Proccy+RAM+Motherboard)



## kool (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I already have a desktop which i bought in year 2009 January, but now i feel its started lagging. CPU goes to 80-90% in task manager by running firefox only. I feel its old now, and *its need upgrade*. So first of all i would like to share the details of my current PC then you guys decide what things I've to upgrade.
--
*Current configuration of my PC:*
----
*Processor:*  Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz | Socket 775 LGA
*Motherboard:* P5KPL-AM/PS || Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 ||
*RAM: *Transcend DDR2 2GB || PC2-5300 (333 MHz) ||
*HDD:* 500 + 160 GB Seagate
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS @ 512 MB
*PSU:* Corsair 450 something, (I forgot model no.) bought 2 year ago for Rs.2300
*DVD Writer:* LG 
*Peripherals:* wireless Logitech kb+mouse combo , Canon 2900B laser printer, HP AIO F4488 printer 

*My few question: *
1. Can i change high performance processor only ? 
2. ^If not, then if i change proccy+MB then do i have to buy RAM also ? 
3. ^if yes, then what will be the cost of processor+MB+RAM  only ?
4. Will my old Nvidia 8400 GS graphics card support ?




*
1. What is the purpose of the computer?*
Ans: Internet surfing, watching movies,  Heavy downloading from torrent @ 2MBPS bsnl BB NU.  

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too. *
Ans:10-12K (can increase bit further)
*
3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: I dont know how to  do that, so i wont take risk. 

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: Already have 500+160 Gb

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? *
Ans: Already have Sync Master 732N plus (17" square monitor)

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I will reuse Monitor, KB, mouse, speaker, hard disk, graphics card, dvd writer

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: within 2 months
*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I have done it before

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: PATNA, i cam buy locally as well as from online also. (once in a month i visit Delhi also)

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: has price increased in last 3-4 year ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Intel i3 3220 @ 7000

Gigabyte B75 D3H @ 4400

Kinston Hyper x blue 4gb 1600mhz @ 2400

Total - @ 13,800



Advice : Throw your Gs 8400 in Dustbin 

Because Inbuilt Hd 2500 is way faster than gs 8400


----------



## kool (Nov 22, 2013)

ashish65 said:


> intel i3 3220 @ 7000
> 
> gigabyte b75 d3h @ 4400
> 
> ...



 but its costly..

^ Can i use my old proccy  _Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz | Socket 775 LGA_ in this Motherboard gigabyte b75 d3h?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

No.Buddy B75 is LGA 1155 socket mobo and will support only 2nd gen or 3rd gen pentium G, i3,i5,i7 whereas your cpu is Lga 775 socket cpu.

You can get Gigabyte H61 D2H @ 3400 instead of b75.this will bring rig to 12.8k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i3 3220 @ 7000
> 
> Gigabyte B75 D3H @ 4400
> 
> ...



+1

B75 is totally worth 1K extra
H61 doesn't support 1600mHz RAM so you will be running your RAM at 1333 instead


----------



## kool (Nov 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> No.Buddy B75 is LGA 1155 socket mobo and will support only 2nd gen or 3rd gen pentium G, i3,i5,i7 whereas your cpu is Lga 775 socket cpu.
> 
> You can get Gigabyte H61 D2H @ 3400 instead of b75.this will bring rig to 12.8k



Is there any chance of price drop of these PC components in coming 2-3 month? I dont knw why i m feeling that these components are bit pricy compare to year 2007-2008, last time i bought complete assembled PC for Rs.28k with monitor, ups, hard disk etc. 

One more question, I want motherboard with minimum 8 USB port. At present I'm using all 4+2 Ports of old CPU. I tried usb multiplier, but it never worked.



ASHISH65 said:


> Advice : Throw your Gs 8400 in Dustbin
> 
> Because Inbuilt Hd 2500 is way faster than gs 8400


  is that so ? inbuilt graphics is better than my nvidia graphics card ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

kool said:


> Is there any chance of price drop of these PC components in coming 2-3 month? I dont knw why i m feeling that these components are bit pricy compare to year 2007-2008, last time i bought complete assembled PC for Rs.28k with monitor, ups, hard disk etc.
> 
> One more question, I want motherboard with minimum 8 USB port. At present I'm using all 4+2 Ports of old CPU. I tried usb multiplier, but it never worked.
> 
> is that so ? inbuilt graphics is better than my nvidia graphics card ?



i dont think the price will come down. new i3 rig should more than twice as fast as your old pc. hdd on those days were utter cheaper. 500GBs were at rs 1500. But now it is almost double.
you cant get 8 usb ports on a motherboard at that price. get a case with 4 usb ports. you can get usb extensions, i think.
that nvidia card is very old and intel hd 2500 will be much faster and ofcourse with lower power consumption


----------



## Omi (Nov 23, 2013)

Wouldn't an AMD APU configuration be more suitable?
It will be cost almost same, Addon Graphic Performance is always welcome.
Better than i3 System IMO.


----------



## kool (Nov 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think the price will come down. new i3 rig should more than twice as fast as your old pc. hdd on those days were utter cheaper. 500GBs were at rs 1500. But now it is almost double.
> you cant get 8 usb ports on a motherboard at that price. get a case with 4 usb ports. you can get usb extensions, i think.
> that nvidia card is very old and intel hd 2500 will be much faster and ofcourse with lower power consumption



Thanks for reply.... so above MOBO and proccy is best at present ?


----------



## kool (Nov 23, 2013)

BTW, If i upgrade what i will do with old proccy, MOBO, RAM, grafix card, and cabby?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2013)

this is better than Intel option at this price:
Processor Fx6300---7000
Motherboard Asus M5A97 LE R2.0--5500
this does not have inbuilt graphics so your existing graphics card can be reused.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> this is better than Intel option at this price:
> Processor Fx6300---7000
> Motherboard
> this does not have inbuilt graphics so your existing graphics card can be reused.



you forget the ram. that will cost way over op's budget


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2013)

^^edited.with ram total cost would be ~15k but you will get a system which will last much longer than dual core i3 based system.

asus M5A97 LE R2.0 has 12 usb 2.0 ports & 2 usb3.0 ports.


----------



## Omi (Nov 23, 2013)

kool said:


> BTW, If i upgrade what i will do with old proccy, MOBO, RAM, grafix card, and cabby?



Add a Zebronics Flair and Convert it into a HTPC or Sell it.

You should seriously consider AMD APU, better than i3 and miles better GPU performance than HD2500


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2013)

while looking at OPs requirement I would recommend i3-3220 based system suggested by ashish. 
He dont need much processor juice or powerfull GPU 
IMO you dont "NEED" any upgrade...
But uf you feel its slow for your worj then i3 is best option for you...


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 24, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> while looking at OPs requirement I would recommend i3-3220 based system suggested by ashish.
> He dont need much processor juice or powerfull GPU
> IMO you dont "NEED" any upgrade...
> But uf you feel its slow for your worj then i3 is best option for you...



Yeah, correct, as op only wants to download, surf and watch hd content, I don't think he should go with apu or fx series which are less power efficient too!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

agreed that @op current requirements can be met easily by i3 config but look at the long term prospects.i3 costs almost same as FX6300 while AMD mobo has much more features at the price which you won't find in any intel mobo at same price.@op needs many usb ports & don't suggest usb multiplier because they don't provide sufficient power to anything except usual pen drives & op obviously use such devices hence the statement about usb multiplier never worked for him.also for a heavy downloader more the sata ports better it is for more hdd & here too asus amd mobo wins.a good external powered usb hub costs ~1000 & a pci sata port card costs ~600.as for power it is a very small factor as power savings for a typical home use between i3 & FX6300 will be less than ~100 in a month.


----------



## dabster (Nov 24, 2013)

kool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I already have a desktop which i bought in year 2009 January, but now i feel its started lagging. CPU goes to 80-90% in task manager by running firefox only.
> 
> ...



@kool. I have different answer for you. PC themselves don't age. Whatever mips you had you will get the same even now. only the software becomes bloated . Current usage as you mentioned should be just ok with current hardware + more RAM. Here are other things that I can think of to check in old PC's
1. You might want to do a clean install (Which OS you use?) and do the old trick of keeping windows files optimized.
2. Check DMA modes on your harddrives. PIO modes or Slower DMA's can make PC's Crawl with high CPU usage.
3. Also Goahead add 2GB RAM stick( you can buy new as well find second hand with shop warranty).
4. Find and Download /Firefox ESR/ instead. That's is a security update only Release channel by Firefox.


----------



## kool (Nov 24, 2013)

dabster said:


> @kool. I have different answer for you. PC themselves don't age. Whatever mips you had you will get the same even now. only the software becomes bloated . Current usage as you mentioned should be just ok with current hardware + more RAM. Here are other things that I can think of to check in old PC's
> 1. You might want to do a clean install (Which OS you use?) and do the old trick of keeping windows files optimized.
> 2. Check DMA modes on your harddrives. PIO modes or Slower DMA's can make PC's Crawl with high CPU usage.
> 3. Also Goahead add 2GB RAM stick( you can buy new as well find second hand with shop warranty).
> 4. Find and Download /Firefox ESR/ instead. That's is a security update only Release channel by Firefox.



1. My 1.5yr old win7 Ultimate was lagging so installed latest win7 this month frm torrent. But after installing all program like firefox.. chrome.. km player .. almost 20 programs.. it start mild lagging. Like opening firefox takes 10-12seconds to open.

2.how to check DMA? Mine both hdd is sata.

3. 2nd  RAM slot is faulty now.


4. Will try that.. 


I ve one question... the above  processor u guys r saying me to buy me. Can u tell me , what is the difference b/w speed of my old core2duo 2.66Ghz vs Corei3 on scale of 100. 

I have not used any core i 3 on desktop before. So m new to corei3.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Iam really suprised that you are facing lags with core 2 duo while browsing.

can you post task manager screen shot here ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

i really suspect a hdd issue. post a screenshot of crystal disk info.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

kool said:


> I ve one question... the above  processor u guys r saying me to buy me. Can u tell me , what is the difference b/w speed of my old core2duo 2.66Ghz vs Corei3 on scale of 100.
> 
> I have not used any core i 3 on desktop before. So m new to corei3.


ci3 is far better(newer) then c2d....(consider c2d is just 60% of ci3-3220)
but think again do you seriously need update... reserve it for future.


----------



## dabster (Nov 26, 2013)

kool said:


> 1. My 1.5yr old win7 Ultimate was lagging so installed latest win7 this month frm torrent. But after installing all program like firefox.. chrome.. km player .. almost 20 programs.. it start mild lagging. Like opening firefox takes 10-12seconds to open.
> 
> 2.how to check DMA? Mine both hdd is sata.
> 
> ...



1. You need to optimize too. pick ultradefrag or defraggler(1st one prefered choice for me) and optimize system files. After installing the OS and driver + programs you use. its common to have very fragmented drive).
2. you don't need to worry then on this.
3. that's a bummer. reduces option for upgrade.

do 1 and Check your drive using hdsentinal or freeware crystaldisk info.


----------



## kool (Mar 21, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> ci3 is far better(newer) then c2d....(consider c2d is just 60% of ci3-3220)
> but think again do you seriously need update... reserve it for future.



hey ankush !! i m still using old core2duo and financial problem so unable to buy i3 proccesor +mobo+ram, so i need ur suggestion , should i change MOBO only so i can use 2nd RAM slot also? 

From where i can get new 775 socket MOBO ?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 21, 2015)

one and half year thread necroed 

- - - Updated - - -



kool said:


> hey ankush !! i m still using old core2duo and financial problem so unable to buy i3 proccesor +mobo+ram, so i need ur suggestion , should i change MOBO only so i can use 2nd RAM slot also?
> 
> From where i can get new 775 socket MOBO ?


ebay is your god


----------



## kool (Mar 26, 2015)

My 2nd RAM slot working now.  Btw, can i use 6 GB/s SATA HDD of 1TB with my ASUS MOBO (it supports 3GB/s SATA drive)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2015)

seems like you don't know but no conventional mechanical hdd can even fully utilize sata2 3gbps let alone sata3 6gbps.sata2 & 3 matters only for ssd not hdd.


----------

